# ibs and reacuring yeast infection



## ibsouch (Mar 19, 2002)

I've been diagnosed with ibs and after a bout of the cramping I have a severe yeast infection. does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Ask your doctor for oral Diflucan treatment (if you haven't gotten it already). It could be that the IBS problems you are having is related to your yeast infections. They say that oral contraceptives, steroids, and especially antibiotic therapy can cause fungal/yeast over-growth. Reducing sugars and breads in your diet might be helpful, along with a probiotic too.


----------

